# Southern Baptist Leader Resigns Over ‘Morally Inappropriate Relationship’



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh oh, someone's in trouble. I saw this at the Huffington Post. WTF is in the Nashville water by the way????

"A leading figure in America’s largest Protestant denomination has resigned from his job over a “morally inappropriate relationship in the recent past.”

"Frank Page, who served as the president and chief executive of the Southern Baptist Convention’s executive committee, announced his retirement on Monday. A day later, he followed up with a statement explaining that he was stepping away from active ministry because of a “personal failing” that has “embarrassed my family, my Lord, myself, and the Kingdom.”

Yeah think???? Wonder if his wife will be by to ask for advice?:scratchhead:


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Not to worry, as the Nashville mayor said, God will forgive them so the rest of you can go to hell. :wink2:


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Oh oh, someone's in trouble. I saw this at the Huffington Post. WTF is in the Nashville water by the way????
> 
> "A leading figure in America’s largest Protestant denomination has resigned from his job over a “morally inappropriate relationship in the recent past.”
> 
> ...


Just another scumbag, who lives by the mantra, "Do as I say, not as I do."

What are the latest Vegas odds that he rots in hell?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Notice how this dude is so arrogant he actually thinks he embarrassed God? It's how they do it in the first place. sigh...


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

BradWesley2 said:


> Just another scumbag, who lives by the mantra, "Do as I say, not as I do."
> 
> What are the latest Vegas odds that he rots in hell?


Not quite. He did resign. Now if he had tried to maintain a leadership position despite his actions, then you’d have a point.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Just waiting for the sordid details to come out. More specifically, waiting for the AP's gender confirmation....


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

Forgot to add that Nashville appears to be the new Gomorrah....>


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Not to worry, as the Nashville mayor said, God will forgive them so the rest of you can go to hell. :wink2:


Will not be the first of the cloth who stated God has forgiven and carry on like nothing has happened.


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

>


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

I wonder if the Nashville mayor went to his church, 
or did he perform the Nashville mayor wedding?

Does anything have any value or meaning anymore?


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Not quite. He did resign. Now if he had tried to maintain a leadership position despite his actions, then you’d have a point.


Having a "morally inappropriate relationship in recent past" = the SOB had an affair. 

His resignation just confirms that. If it wasn't true, he'd be up on the pulpit, vigorously pleading his innocence to anyone who would listen.

He is truly a SCUMBAG!


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

sa58 said:


> I wonder if the Nashville mayor went to his church,
> or did he perform the Nashville mayor wedding?
> 
> Does anything have any value or meaning anymore?


Perhaps he was one of many TAM posters who were in a sexless marriage and decided to do something about it. Perhaps we didn't give him the right advice....:scratchhead:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Um Excuse Me said:


> Forgot to add that Nashville appears to be the new Gomorrah....>


They drink Tennessee whiskey, yikes. 

No wonder


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

BradWesley2 said:


> Having a "morally inappropriate relationship in recent past" = the SOB had an affair.
> 
> His resignation just confirms that. If it wasn't true, he'd be up on the pulpit, vigorously pleading his innocence to anyone who would listen.
> 
> He is truly a SCUMBAG!


Agree he’s a scumbag for having an affair. 
But what he’s doing by resigning is the right thing. So he’s moved beyond “do what I say, not what I do”

Not saying this is a good guy, only that, at this point, that particular allegation is unfounded.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Translate this to 'he got caught and had to get out ahead of the bad press.'

These hypocrites are all the same. As we say so often, 'It's all part of the script.'


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Agree he’s a scumbag for having an affair.
> But what he’s doing by resigning is the right thing. So he’s moved beyond “do what I say, not what I do”
> 
> Not saying this is a good guy, only that, at this point, that particular allegation is unfounded.


Agreed, resigning was the right thing to do. However that doesn't give him a pass for what he has done. 

With regards to the allegation being unfounded, do I really need to draw a map, or maybe a connect-the-dots game for you to get it?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

BradWesley2 said:


> Agreed, resigning was the right thing to do. However that doesn't give him a pass for what he has done.
> 
> With regards to the allegation being unfounded, do I really need to draw a map, or maybe a connect-the-dots game for you to get it?


Brad,
Read and comprehend rather than jumping to conclusions.

I agreed dude had an affair
I agreed there is no excuse 
I have condemned that action with equal force and without mitigation or caveats 
So your self superior, condescending do I need to connect the dots for you statement is way off target, but if it made you feel better, that’s cool.

The unfounded allegation was not about infidelity but your allegation that he IS a do as I say not as I do guy. Clearly he WAS, but we have no evidence that he IS. He may be, but we have no way of knowing for sure. If anything, his resignation helps sugges otherwise.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Brad,
> Read and comprehend rather than jumping to conclusions.
> 
> I agreed dude had an affair
> ...


Frank Page is an ordained minister, with advanced degrees in divinity and a PHD in CHRISTIAN ETHICS. I'm sure his sermons were based upon baptist doctrine, and his own educational training.

I have no doubt in my mind that what he was and is are one and the same. 

His resignation amounts to nothing more than damage control, and saving his ass, what's left of it. I feel sorry for his wife, who possibly was blindsided by all of this.

Should be interesting to see if she divorces his sorry ass, or if they hold a future press conference, where she appears as the dutiful wife, as "Stand by Your Man" plays in the background.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

My W was driving OM3, 80+ year old guy, to her church on Sunday I put an leadclad end to it. 

The people at the church then talked about sending someone else to go pick him up, oblivious to the inappropriate contact between a 40's married woman and a single man which would have still occurred at church. They just didn't get that that contact was the issue and that not everything is forgivable. 

I think if it had been an obvious affair the church folks would still be maintaining a wall of silence about it.

Tamat


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

BradWesley2 said:


> His resignation amounts to nothing more than damage control, and saving his ass, what's left of it. I feel sorry for his wife, who possibly was blindsided by all of this.
> 
> Should be interesting to see if she divorces his sorry ass, or if they hold a future press conference, where she appears as the dutiful wife, as "Stand by Your Man" plays in the background.


Yeah, wow. I agree. I think you're right. I bet she was really slammed by all of this. How could "my dear Frank" with being a man of God and everything do this to me?
All I can say is his AP had to be pretty special for him to commit such a sin. Probably blew him pretty good during which he kept repeating "oh jesus, oh jesus,">


----------



## Um Excuse Me (Feb 3, 2018)

.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Not to worry, as the Nashville mayor said, God will forgive them so the rest of you can go to hell. :wink2:


*The Heavenly Father may well forgive them and save them from the Gates of Hell, but as their Father, He will indeed put a well-deserved public a$$-chewing on them for their poor, misguided, and warped Earthly choices!

After all, He is truly the Eternal Witness as well as Adjudicator, seeing and knowing all! *


----------

